# Help! Successful Colorado callers how bout a couple of sequences...



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I am struggling with predators here in Colorado. I was hoping to get some sequences from you guys that have brought results. Please be detailed about order of calls, time of day, volume, pauses, basic terrain( mountain, prairie, river bottom.) I need help.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Benbibler said:


> I am struggling with predators here in Colorado. I was hoping to get some sequences from you guys that have brought results. Please be detailed about order of calls, time of day, volume, pauses, basic terrain( mountain, prairie, river bottom.) I need help.


You and I should meet for coffee very soon. We are probably only a few minutes apart.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should take him up on it Benbibler...the man shoots a swift...I've never met a swift shooter that didn't know his stuff.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

220swift said:


> You and I should meet for coffee very soon. We are probably only a few minutes apart.


Anytime that I my girls are In day care. Or evenings after 6 pm. Just pm me and I will confirm.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You should take him up on it Benbibler...the man shoots a swift...I've never met a swift shooter that didn't know his stuff.


That's because misses are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Coyotes are getting tough and educated in Colorado. I haven't found a sequence that has worked well. The thing that works best for me is to try to find out of the way places that others are not going. With this recent cold snap the coyotes will burn more calories to stay warm, thus making them hunt more. I still stick with distress sounds, mostly cottontail, and sometimes starting off with a coyote pup howl to spark the curiosity or territorial nature of a coyote before moving into a distress sound.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Benbibler said:


> You and I should meet for coffee very soon. We are probably only a few minutes apart.


It would be cool to get some Coloradans together. Im still learning and any tips would be awesome.

So far Ive called in 3 yotes in the mornings before 10 and 1 after 2pm. Using Jack Distress. Thats all I can share with lack of REAL experience


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Benbibler said:


> Anytime that I my girls are In day care. Or evenings after 6 pm. Just pm me and I will confirm.


I'll pm by this weekend.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'll pm by this weekend.


Sounds good.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

McYoteHunter said:


> It would be cool to get some Coloradans together. Im still learning and any tips would be awesome.
> 
> So far Ive called in 3 yotes in the mornings before 10 and 1 after 2pm. Using Jack Distress. Thats all I can share with lack of REAL experience


Thanks


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Coyotes are getting tough and educated in Colorado. I haven't found a sequence that has worked well. The thing that works best for me is to try to find out of the way places that others are not going. With this recent cold snap the coyotes will burn more calories to stay warm, thus making them hunt more. I still stick with distress sounds, mostly cottontail, and sometimes starting off with a coyote pup howl to spark the curiosity or territorial nature of a coyote before moving into a distress sound.


Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You should take him up on it Benbibler...the man shoots a swift...I've never met a swift shooter that didn't know his stuff.


Thank for that Don, I DO appreciate the feedback. Now I hope I can live up to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anytime ! I do hope that you really have a 220 swift rifle and wasn't just a fast 220yd track star in High School.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL ?


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Coyotes are getting tough and educated in Colorado. I haven't found a sequence that has worked well. The thing that works best for me is to try to find out of the way places that others are not going. With this recent cold snap the coyotes will burn more calories to stay warm, thus making them hunt more. I still stick with distress sounds, mostly cottontail, and sometimes starting off with a coyote pup howl to spark the curiosity or territorial nature of a coyote before moving into a distress sound.


thanks a lot!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Anytime ! I do hope that you really have a 220 swift rifle and wasn't just a fast 220yd track star in High School.


Both, Ruger tang safety Model 77, state qualifier two years 100 and 220, 1970 & 1971.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I only took 1 of the 4 Ive called in.








Yote Fever I suppose.......


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish I was a successful Colorado caller... I would post something of use here..... lol


----------

